# The world's biggest poll



## jimmy j (Jul 2, 2007)

Let's see how many votes we can get on this poll. We're going for the world record, people!







If you read this and don't vote, you officially suck!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 2, 2007)

guess i choke...

how big is the biggest???


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 2, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Jul 2 2007 said:


> guess i choke...
> 
> how big is the biggest???



I'll tell you as soon as we beat it


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jul 2, 2007)

I voted, thus i am sweet


----------



## Satangel (Jul 2, 2007)

I voted too


----------



## science (Jul 2, 2007)

YO I VOTED


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for voting! Here, you guys deserve a slice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(sorry, not enough cake for you non-voters)


----------



## bobrules (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 2, 2007)

Won't take part.
But I still want the cake.


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 2, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jul 2 2007 said:


> Won't take part.
> But I still want the cake.



That wouldn't be fair on everybody else would it? 

No vote=no cake


----------



## blue99 (Jul 2, 2007)

I voted

But what is the world record for this?


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 2, 2007)

QUOTE(blue99 @ Jul 2 2007 said:


> I voted
> 
> But what is the world record for this?



I'll tell you when we beat it. Until then, thanks for voting and enjoy your cake


----------



## Tigro (Jul 3, 2007)

Voted. Now, give me my delicious cake!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jul 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jul 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Won't take part.
> ...


He can get mine, I voted but I don't want it that bad.


----------



## gordillo (Jul 3, 2007)

ya voted now me want CaKe  yay


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jul 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jul 2 2007 said:
> ...



A true gentleman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For you:


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 4, 2007)

By voting "won't take part", you already took part, no?
I'm unsure if the biggest poll is coming or if it's this one


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 4, 2007)

Maybe is should be the next portal poll!
Also it should be accessible by guests and get like millionz of votes.

That would be cool. Then you could ask them all for money, Im sure some of them would be stupid enough to give money away for no reason. Try it!

^^


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 4, 2007)

i voted

NOW GIMME MAH CAKE


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 4, 2007)

87 votes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(need more cake)


----------



## qusai (Jul 5, 2007)

I voted, gimme my damn cheese cake!


----------



## nileyg (Jul 5, 2007)

I voted a long time ago... but never posted...
So i'm taking part of the new BETTER cake!


----------



## Nomearod (Jul 5, 2007)

Voted.

I want my cake now but no excuses and strawberry  =D


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> ... A true gentleman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woot! That's a nice one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 6, 2007)

I voted a while ago when the poll was still young.

Cake plz


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## yus786 (Jul 6, 2007)

lol haha i feel sorry for the person who ate that

derp


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 6, 2007)

Dum dum dum bah bah bah dum dum dum laaaaaaaaaa la la la la


----------



## Flozem (Jul 6, 2007)

Glad I didn't take part in this...


----------



## Legend (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jul 6 2007 said:


>



Am I the only person left alive that FUCKING HATES Bidoofs?

(btw, I "didn't take part" either. XD)


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## suprneb (Jul 7, 2007)

lol so far ive seen ones that are at least 100 times as big

check out one at gamespot.com about E3


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 7, 2007)

They too were once small


----------



## chalupa (Jul 7, 2007)

how long is the estimated shipping time of my cake?


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jul 6 2007 said:


>



I hate you.


----------



## Supertag (Jul 7, 2007)

I took part


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 12, 2007)

134 votes?

Failed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Miserably


----------



## OSW (Jul 12, 2007)

I took part too.

*BIDOOF!*

yeah ...


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 12, 2007)

Bidoof?


*derp*


----------



## Green_BiRi (Aug 7, 2007)

I took part too


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jul 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate you.




HAHAHA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol, ya, i was one of the first people to vote, never posted though


----------



## jagviper (Aug 10, 2007)

A bit late, but i voted


----------

